# 8N Rear Inner Wheel Weights



## high-maint (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a set of original wheel weights for my 8N. They mount on the inside of the rear wheels. It looks like they are notched out for the wheel disk mountong bolts. They look like a crescent moon.

How do you mount them. Is it as simple as just using longer bolts that bolt the wheel and disk together? Am I missing any mounting plates or any adapters?

Thanks, 
Steve
8N407


----------

